# Hit and run question



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey I was reading the rule book and hit and run states that in the end of any assault phase you can attempt to run away. Well my question is was that how they meant to state it cause I can see doing a gun line waiting for my opponent to come at me take the charge and at the end of their assault attempt a breakaway then my phase comes up shot. The crap outta you then charge you back or wait for you to charge again and over watch you for the second time.

That seems kinda crazy but if its right then that's cool for armies like IG and tau that rely on firepower instead of bash and slash.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd be using it if I got locked in CC at the end of my turn to break away at the end of their turn (if I live that long) then be able to move that unit further away and shoot at them.


----------



## DeSteele (Mar 15, 2011)

> That seems kinda crazy but if its right then that's cool for armies like IG and tau that rely on firepower instead of bash and slash.


But do the units in the IG/Tau have the Hit & Run rule?
I only know of Guardsman Marbo in the IG and he is NOT an independent character so can not join another unit to give them Hit & Run.

Rules work well for Sisters in that you can join St Celestine to a unit of Seraphim to give her Hit & Run. She also then gives the unit Init 7 for that better chance of Hit & Run working :grin:


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

but can you not be sweeping advance for that? SO it is a kind of risky way of playing it.


----------



## DeSteele (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats true as you have to weather a round of combat at minimum plus the risk of sweeping advance. No risk of sweeping advance for fearless and reduced risk for stubborn troops presuming you all don't die in the close combat. :grin:
St Celestine is fearless which transfers to the Seraphim.

Hit and run is not that common a rule but it is a bit better now as if any of a unit have it, all have it.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

DeSteele said:


> But do the units in the IG/Tau have the Hit & Run rule?
> I only know of Guardsman Marbo in the IG and he is NOT an independent character so can not join another unit to give them Hit & Run.
> 
> Rules work well for Sisters in that you can join St Celestine to a unit of Seraphim to give her Hit & Run. She also then gives the unit Init 7 for that better chance of Hit & Run working :grin:


A perfect analogy, as Sisters are Battle Brothers (Sisters?) with Imperial Guard. Therefore, you can attach Celestine to a big Combined Squad of Guardsmen, 30 or more, and give them Hit and Run to get out of combat as well as a Heavy Flamer and good challenge acceptor. You also get basic Battle Sisters, who aren't really a tax - they're not amazing Troops but they're hardly Fire Warriors or Noise Marines. Taking a squad of them isn't bad to add a little extra durability to the Guard front lines.

Midnight


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> A perfect analogy, as Sisters are Battle Brothers (Sisters?) with Imperial Guard. Therefore, you can attach Celestine to a big Combined Squad of Guardsmen, 30 or more, and give them Hit and Run to get out of combat as well as a Heavy Flamer and good challenge acceptor. You also get basic Battle Sisters, who aren't really a tax - they're not amazing Troops but they're hardly Fire Warriors or Noise Marines. Taking a squad of them isn't bad to add a little extra durability to the Guard front lines.
> 
> Midnight


"...they're hardly Fire Warriors...." :shok:

I never thought I'd hear someone say that with a straight face. 6th Edition, you've definitely changed the game for that to be a true statement!


----------



## DeSteele (Mar 15, 2011)

> Therefore, you can attach Celestine to a big Combined Squad of Guardsmen, 30 or more, and give them Hit and Run to get out of combat as well as a Heavy Flamer and good challenge acceptor.


Erm, small correction here. St Celestine gets Hit and Run FROM the Seraphim and not the other way round. She provides Fearless and high Initiative to them plus some wound allocation tricks with some better close combat abilities.

Now Uriah Jacobus from the Sisters would add re-roll to hit on the charge, Stubborn, +1 attack and Feel No Pain so a better choice for the IG blob. 

And we are better than Noise Marines as well Zion :grin: I feel dizzy.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

DeSteele said:


> And we are better than Noise Marines as well Zion :grin: I feel dizzy.


It's actually the way that statement was phrased, it almost looks like Sisters are WORSE than Fire Warriors.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

DeSteele said:


> Erm, small correction here. St Celestine gets Hit and Run FROM the Seraphim and not the other way round. She provides Fearless and high Initiative to them plus some wound allocation tricks with some better close combat abilities.
> 
> Now Uriah Jacobus from the Sisters would add re-roll to hit on the charge, Stubborn, +1 attack and Feel No Pain so a better choice for the IG blob.
> 
> And we are better than Noise Marines as well Zion :grin: I feel dizzy.


Bugger. Thought that was going to work awesomely. Ah well, still a fairly cheap addition to a blob squad for the Heavy Flamer and the extra punch.

Uriah Jacobus tricks can be emulated by Straken and Priests, generally. Feel No Pain is nice though.

Midnight


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

The hit and run rule has been relatively unchanged since 4th edition. I remember because my brother's whitescars bikers used to charge in, do some damage, then wait till the end of the enemy assault phase and get out. This would give him a 3d6 plus 12 inch move and an assault if he was so inclined.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> they're not amazing Troops but they're hardly Fire Warriors or Noise Marines.


Firewarriors are pretty decent now - very effective at stripping hull points from rhinos at 30" and then bringing S5 rapidfire to bear on the disembarked troops.

And just you wait - in the new chaos book noise marines will be the new black.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

clever handle said:


> Firewarriors are pretty decent now - very effective at stripping hull points from rhinos at 30" and then bringing S5 rapidfire to bear on the disembarked troops.


I'll believe it when I see it.



clever handle said:


> And just you wait - in the new chaos book noise marines will be the new black.


I'll believe it when I see it.

Midnight


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

kain1989 said:


> The hit and run rule has been relatively unchanged since 4th edition. I remember because my brother's whitescars bikers used to charge in, do some damage, then wait till the end of the enemy assault phase and get out. This would give him a 3d6 plus 12 inch move and an assault if he was so inclined.


Except the old Seraphim H&R used to be an auto success with no Initiative test needed. The good ol days...


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Apart from Seraphim, which units actually have Hit and Run? Also if you are leaving combat shooting then re-charging then you are going to take a bit of damage from overwatch too, in most cases not much but still.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Think harlequins and Shining Spears get it. (from eldar anyway)

Spears have got lances which need to charge to be effective, and it means the harlies can keep using furious charge to get str4 hits. There'll be some overwatch, but hopefully not too much.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Gk's have the Callidus Assassin with H&R


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Tau Crisis suits can get it through a piece of wargear....although you can only take that piece of wargear once per FOC....


----------

